# so...how was the clapton concert?



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

ACC concert. Anyone went? what did you think of it?


----------



## gobuds (May 26, 2006)

I went - mostly because I wanted to see Derek Trucks - and thought it was a great show. Say what you want about his more recent material, but Clapton can still play and has the confidence to let his band go off. Rhythm section (Steve Jordan and Willie Weeks) were great and Trucks is unreal, mind-blowingly (if that's a word) great. The third guitarist was, for me, the only dissapointment - but maybe that's just in comparison to EC and DT. Robert Cray opened and I like his set. I wish he would have played a few more tunes with EC's band as I liked the ones they did together.

Encore should have been longer - but if that's my complaint then it must have been a good show. Didn't want it to end.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

gobuds said:


> I went - mostly because I wanted to see Derek Trucks - and thought it was a great show. Say what you want about his more recent material, but Clapton can still play and has the confidence to let his band go off. Rhythm section (Steve Jordan and Willie Weeks) were great and Trucks is unreal, mind-blowingly (if that's a word) great. The third guitarist was, for me, the only dissapointment - but maybe that's just in comparison to EC and DT. Robert Cray opened and I like his set. I wish he would have played a few more tunes with EC's band as I liked the ones they did together.
> 
> Encore should have been longer - but if that's my complaint then it must have been a good show. Didn't want it to end.



You mean Doyle Bramhall II didn't impress you with his chops and tone?? :confused-smiley-010 sheesh!!

CT.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Doyle plays backwards and upside down:smile: doesn't he

Hey, everybody has an off night.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> You mean Doyle Bramhall II didn't impress you with his chops and tone?? :confused-smiley-010 sheesh!!
> 
> CT.



Yeah that's a head scratcher alright. Of the three Bramhall is the one I'd want to see first and foremost, followed by Trucks (good slide player) and I'd most likely be at the food concession during Claptone's set.



But hey, that's just me.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd watch Eric. On a good night he can be awsome.

You gotta love Beers in Heaven:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> I'd watch Eric. On a good night he can be awsome.
> 
> You gotta love Beers in Heaven:smile:



I do love that song Lindsay as well as a few others. I just can't handle his tone and all the blues tunes. He sounds SO white (no offence folks) and funkless.


I can handle the old stuff though.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I was contemplating going but I thought it would be a waste of money since im not THAT big of a fan. But I dont care how much bob dylan will cost, I must go. So im guessing eric played wonderful tonight?
Did he play the slow version of it like this..http://youtube.com/watch?v=wT9xh2OiT_s or like the recorded version?


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

I saw the show in Ottawa(2nd row centre). I agree with gobuds on Doyle Bramhall. He just didn't seem like he wanted to be there. I've watched and listened to him on other cd's and on Clapton's dvd's and he is a great player. Clapton, Trucks, and Cray were amazing. As were the rest of both groups.


----------



## bwhiting (Oct 19, 2006)

Iwanted to go just for robert cray but it was just too much $$


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that is an amazing band he has on this tour.


----------

